# Astronomia e Ciências Espaciais  2018



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2018 às 21:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2018 às 21:29)




----------



## frederico (10 Jan 2018 às 22:24)

Super Lua no final do mes. Evento raro, duas Super Luas no mesmo mes. 

http://oal.ul.pt/as-2-super-luas-de-2018/


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Jan 2018 às 19:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2018 às 14:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jan 2018 às 14:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jan 2018 às 22:26)




----------



## frederico (29 Jan 2018 às 23:27)

Assisti a uma lua vermelha ha dois ou tres anos no Monte Cordoba perto de Santo Tirso... recomendo...

Reza a lenda que este evento anuncia algo para o povo judeu...


----------



## Orion (30 Jan 2018 às 22:10)




----------



## Orion (31 Jan 2018 às 11:06)




----------



## MSantos (31 Jan 2018 às 11:58)

Desta vez vamos ficar de fora, este eclipse lunar não será visível na Europa.


----------



## miguel (31 Jan 2018 às 12:39)

Nem nisso temos sorte, começa bem este Ano.


----------



## Orion (6 Fev 2018 às 01:03)

O foguetão pode explodir no lançamento. Mais aqui.


----------



## Orion (6 Fev 2018 às 17:48)




----------



## Orion (6 Fev 2018 às 18:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mar 2018 às 19:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mar 2018 às 12:56)




----------



## Orion (22 Mar 2018 às 12:23)

*ESA já tem previsões sobre onde pode cair a estação espacial Tiangong-1*







Atualização:



> *Tiangong-1 is predicted to reenter in around April 1st, 2018 ± 4 Days*.
> *
> This prediction was performed by The Aerospace Corporation on 2018 March 20.
> 
> *Note: This prediction assumes an uncontrolled reentry (no thrusting).


----------



## PaulusLx (23 Mar 2018 às 17:30)

Foto 'night sky' no Ribatejo -  *ver em 360º*



​


----------



## Orion (26 Mar 2018 às 20:38)

*Estação espacial chinesa Tiangong-1 vai cair na Terra dentro de dias *


----------



## camrov8 (26 Mar 2018 às 23:00)

http://www.heavens-above.com/TiangongHeight.aspx/
segundo os entendidos mal passe os 180 km para baixo a estação reentra nos 90 minutos seguintes


----------



## Orion (27 Mar 2018 às 23:23)

Atualizações do Tiangong aqui  http://blogs.esa.int/rocketscience/2018/03/26/tiangong-1-reentry-updates/



> The current estimated reentry window runs from the morning of 31 March to the early morning of 2 April (in UTC time); this is highly variable.


----------



## Orion (30 Mar 2018 às 17:11)




----------



## Orion (31 Mar 2018 às 16:34)

> *Update 11:00 CET, 31 March 2018*
> 
> The space debris team at ESA have adapted their reentry forecast over the last 24 hr to take into consideration the conditions of low solar activity. New data received overnight gave further confirmation that the forecast window is moving to later on 1 April.
> 
> The team now are forecasting a window centred around 23:25 UTC on 1 April (01:25 CEST 2 April), and running from the afternoon of 1 April to the early morning on 2 April. This remains highly variable.



Acompanhamento aqui  http://www.heavens-above.com/GroundTrack.aspx?lat=0&lng=0&loc=Unspecified&alt=0&tz=UCT

A estação está a +-170 kms de altitude. Quando baixar para os 100/120 a reentrada estará iminente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Abr 2018 às 16:30)




----------



## Luso Meteo (1 Abr 2018 às 17:43)

A estação está prestes a despenhar-se está por horas... Ja está a perder altitude... Em determinadas latitudes já anda nos 140km de altitude, quando chegar a 100\110 a reentrada ocorre...

Gostava que fosse aqui em Portugal pois será bonito de se ver sinceramente


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Abr 2018 às 20:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Mai 2018 às 20:15)

*Scientists: Earth's Magnetic Field Is Acting "Weird", We Could Experience A "Shudder" *

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018...the+survival+rate+for+everyone+drops+to+zero)


----------



## Pek (29 Mai 2018 às 02:28)

Testando a nova câmera (Nikon Coolpix P900) esta noite. Foto sem tripé:


----------



## Pek (29 Mai 2018 às 23:29)

Hoje, lua cheia, com um pouco mais de zoom:


----------



## Pek (7 Jun 2018 às 16:16)

Imagem desta madrugada. Meia Lua, destacando a cratera Copernicus no centro:


----------



## remember (7 Jun 2018 às 16:32)

Pek disse:


> Imagem desta madrugada. Meia Lua, destacando a cratera Copernicus no centro:



Podes continuar


----------



## PaulusLx (9 Jun 2018 às 23:01)

Não sei se é este o tópico. Há pouco, às 22h30 vinha na A1 zona do Carregado direcção norte-sul e vimos meteorito a sul, zona Lisboa?, margem sul? demorou uns 3 a 4 segundos e extinguiu-se acima do solo, terminou em cores amarelo-esverdeado. Algum relato mais?


----------



## PaulusLx (9 Jun 2018 às 23:01)

Não sei se é este o tópico. Há pouco, às 22h30 vinha na A1 zona do Carregado direcção norte-sul e vimos meteorito a sul, zona Lisboa?, margem sul? demorou uns 3 a 4 segundos e extinguiu-se acima do solo, terminou em cores amarelo-esverdeado. Algum relato mais?


----------



## KarluZ (27 Jun 2018 às 20:58)

Astronomia

Cratera Holden, Marte
ESA / DLR / FU Berlin / Seán Doran


----------



## KarluZ (27 Jun 2018 às 21:03)

Astronomia

Unexpected changes from an interstellar object have scientists surprised and excited. 
Here’s what we know (and what we don’t) about
*
Chasing 'Oumuamua*


'Oumuamua was too small to appear as anything more than a point of light, even in the largest telescopes. But we know that it must be a highly elongated object because it varied dramatically in brightness over every 7-to-8-hour period. It appeared brightest when its full length faced the Earth (middle image), but dimmed dramatically when it was pointed towards the Earth (left and right images). The brightness variations (represented as squares on bottom row) repeated over and over as the object tumbled through space. Credit: NASA/JPL-Caltech 
[URL='https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/images/asteroid/20180627/Oumuamua-16.jpg']› Larger view


The interstellar object 'Oumuamua perplexed scientists in October 2017 as it whipped past Earth at an unusually high speed. This mysterious visitor is the first object ever seen in our solar system that is known to have originated elsewhere.



 Scientists conclude that interstellar object 'Oumuamua must be very elongated because of its dramatic variations in brightness as it tumbled through space. They also conclude that vents on the surface must have emitted jets of gases, giving the object a slight boost in speed, which researchers detected by measuring the position of the object as it passed by in 2017. Credit: NASA/JPL-Caltech

*What we know*


_-It came from outside the solar system _--Because of its high speed (196,000 mph, or 87.3 kilometers per second) and the trajectory it followed as it whipped around the Sun, scientists are confident 'Oumuamua originated beyond our solar system. The object flew by Earth so fast its speed couldn't be due to the influence of the Sun's gravity alone, so it must have approached the solar system at an already high speed and not interacted with any other planets. On its journey past our star, the object came within a quarter of the distance between the Sun and Earth.

_-Its trajectory is hyperbolic --_ By tracking this object as it passed within view of telescopes, scientists can see that this high-speed object won't be captured by our Sun's gravity. It won't circle back around again on an elliptical path. Instead, it will follow the shape of a hyperbola -- that is, it will keep on going out of the solar system, and never come back.

_-It doesn't look like a comet, but it behaves like one -- _A comet is a small icy body that, when heated by the Sun, develops a coma -- a fuzzy atmosphere and tail made of volatile material vaporizing off the comet body. At first, scientists assumed 'Oumuamua was a comet. But because 'Oumuamua appears in telescope images as a single point of light without a coma, scientists then concluded it was an asteroid. But when astronomers saw the object was accelerating ever so slightly, they realized that a coma and jets might not be visible to the telescopes used to observe it. The jetting of volatile materials or "outgassing" would explain why 'Oumuamua was accelerating in a subtle, unexpected way when only gravity from our solar system is taken into account.

-_It must be elongated _--While it is impossible to take a close-up photo of 'Oumuamua, its dramatic variations in brightness over time suggest it is highly elongated. By calculating what kind of object could dim and brighten in this way, scientists realized the object must be up to 10 times as long as it is wide. Currently, 'Oumuamua is estimated to be about half a mile (800 meters) long. Astronomers had never seen a natural object with such extreme proportions in the solar system before.

-_It tumbles through space _-- The unusual brightness variations also suggest the object does not rotate around just one axis. Instead, it is tumbling -- not just end over end, but about a second axis at a different period, too. A small object's rotation state can easily change, especially if it is outgassing, so this tumbling behavior could have started recently. The object appears to make a complete rotation every 7.3 hours.


*What we don't know*


_-What does it look like? _All that astronomers have seen of 'Oumuamua is a single point of light. But because of its trajectory and small-scale accelerations, it must be smaller than typical objects from the Oort Cloud, the giant group of icy bodies that orbit the solar system roughly 186 billion miles (300 billion kilometers) away from the Sun. Oort Cloud objects formed in our own solar system, but were kicked out far beyond the planets by the immense gravity of Jupiter. They travel slower than 'Oumuamua and will forever be bound by the gravity of our Sun. But besides its elongated nature, scientists do not know what kinds of features 'Oumuamua has on its surface, if any. An elongated shape would explain its rotation behavior, but its exact appearance is unknown.


_-What is it made of? _Comets from our solar system have a lot of dust, but because none is visible coming off 'Oumuamua, scientists conclude it may not have very much at all. It is impossible to know what materials make up 'Oumuamua, but it could have gases such as carbon monoxide or carbon dioxide coming off the surface that are less likely to produce a visible coma or tail.

-_Where did it come from? _'Oumuamua came into our solar system from another star system in the galaxy, but which one? Scientists observe that its incoming speed was close to the average motion of stars near our own, and since the speed of younger stars is more stable than older stars, 'Oumuamua may have come from a relatively young system. But this is still a guess -- it is possible the object has been wandering around the galaxy for billions of years.

-_What is it doing now? _After January 2018, 'Oumuamua was no longer visible to telescopes, even in space. But scientists continue to analyze it and crack open more mysteries about this unique interstellar visitor.

Written byElizabeth Landau
[/URL]


----------



## rokleon (3 Jul 2018 às 21:36)

Sempre interessantes e fascinantes as imagens do Hubble. 
*Burst of Celestial Fireworks*





(imagem de 2009)



> Appearing colorful and serene, this environment is anything but. Ultraviolet radiation and violent stellar winds have blown out an enormous cavity in the gas and dust enveloping the cluster. Most of the stars in the cluster were born around the same time but differ in size, mass, temperature and color. The course of a star's life is determined by its mass, so a cluster of a given age will contain stars in various stages of their lives, giving an opportunity for detailed analyses of stellar life cycles. NGC 3603 also contains some of the most massive stars known. These huge stars live fast and die young, burning through their hydrogen fuel quickly and ultimately ending their lives in supernova explosions.


----------



## PaulusLx (3 Jul 2018 às 22:09)

KarluZ disse:


> Astronomia
> 
> Unexpected changes from an interstellar object have scientists surprised and excited.
> Here’s what we know (and what we don’t) about
> ...


ET imperial ship misfunction...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jul 2018 às 14:01)

*A coroa solar tem estruturas que nunca tinham sido detetadas e é mais dinânima do que se julgava*



*Fonte do vento solar, a ainda misteriosa região que circunda o Sol não é lisa como os cientistas julgavam. A câmara a bordo do STEREO-A da NASA captou imagens sem precedentes*





Imagens do vento solar captadas pelo STEREO-A

NASA’s Goddard Space Flight Center/Craig DeForest, SwRI

A atmosfera exterior do Sol tem micro-estruturas, descobriu uma equipa liderada por investigadores do Southwest Research Institute graças à câmara COR-2 a bordo do Solar and Terrestrial Relations Observatory-A da NASA, ou STEREO-A.

A coroa é a fonte do vento solar, a corrente de partículas carregadas emitida a partir da estrela em todas as direções. Quando medidos junto à Terra, os campos magnéticos do vento solar são cruzados e complexos. "As imagens captadas até aqui mostravam a coroa como uma estrutura lisa, apesar de o vento solar no espaço profundo ser turbulento e agitado", explica Craig DeForest, físico solar e principal autor da investigação, agora publicada no The Astrophysical Journal. "Com o uso de novas técnicas para melhorar a fidelidade da imagem, percebemos que a coroa não é lisa mas estruturada e dinâmica. Cada estrutura que pensávamos compreender é, afinal, composta por outras mais pequenas e é mais dinâmica do que pensávamos."


A descoberta foi possível graças ao desenvolvimento de algoritmos de filtragem das imagens captadas, que permitiu identificar e isolar a "poluição" causada tanto pelo ambiente espacial em torno como pelo próprio coronógrafo do STEREO-A. O resultado foi uma visão da coroa num "detalhe sem precedentes", como se lê no site da NASA.

Os novos algoritmos filtraram a luz, ajustaram a luminosidade e ainda permitiram contornar a mais dificuldade: a desfocagem provocada pelo movimento do vento solar.
http://visao.sapo.pt/actualidade/mu...detetadas-e-e-mais-dinanima-do-que-se-julgava


----------



## Orion (23 Jul 2018 às 19:12)

*Eclipse Total da Lua, em 27-28 de julho de 2018 * http://oal.ul.pt/eclipse-total-da-lua-em-27-28-de-julho-de-2018/


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jul 2018 às 17:23)

*Marte. Encontrado lago de água em estado líquido*
25 jul 2018 16:51

Foi encontrado o primeiro lago de água em estado líquido em Marte, anunciou a revista 'Science' esta quarta-feira. A massa de água tem condições adversas ao desenvolvimento de vida, pelos elevados níveis de sais, mas a descoberta levanta a hipótese de serem encontrados outros lagos e, possivelmente, vida, dizem os cientistas.





O lago tem 20 quilómetros de extensão e encontra-se debaixo de uma camada de gelo, a 1,5 quilómetros de profundidade, na zona polar sul do "planeta vermelho", relata a equipa de cientistas italianos.

“Se a vida em Marte for como a vida no planeta Terra, esta água é demasiado fria e demasiado salgada", afirmou à 'Science' o geofísico David Stillman do Southwest Research Institute, no Colorado, que não esteve envolvido no estudo.

A descoberta foi feita por um radar da sonda europeia Mars Express, que se encontra em órbita e tem a capacidade de penetrar nas camadas de gelo. Os registos dizem respeito ao período compreendido entre 2012 e 2015.

O lago é muito semelhante aos grandes lagos de água líquida encontrados debaixo do gelo da Antártida e da Gronelândia.

"Este é um resultado surpreendente que sugere que a água em Marte é uma massa persistente que cria condições para a existência de vida durante longos períodos de tempo", ao contrário do que se pensava, disse Alan Duffy, professor associado da Universidade Swinburne na Austrália, que também não fez parte do estudo.

Em 2007, a sonda Mars Express já tinha confirmado a existência de água em Marte, perto do pólo sul.

Os cientistas acreditam que há mil milhões de anos Marte tenha tido água líquida, quando a atmosfera do planeta era mais quente e densa. Hoje em dia, o planeta é frio, árido e deserto, fazendo com que a água só exista em estado sólido nas calotas polares e em depósitos de gelo subterrâneos.

Apesar de inóspito, Marte é considerado o planeta do sistema solar mais parecido com a Terra.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/marte-encontrado-lago-de-agua-em-estado-liquido


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jul 2018 às 22:35)




----------



## Thomar (27 Jul 2018 às 09:29)

*Hoje é dia do mais longo eclipse lunar do século. Saiba como observar o fenómeno*

(...)
Em Portugal só será possível ver "meio eclipse", porque a Lua nasce numa altura em que já está totalmente na sombra da Terra. Mas tudo indica que estarão reunidas as condições para poder observar o fenómeno, com o bónus de uma Lua de Sangue e Marte mais brilhante do que é habitual.

O eclipse total, que vai decorrer na noite de 27 para 28 de julho, será o mais longo do século. O fenómeno tem previsão de início às 20h30 e terá uma duração de quase quatro horas, desde o início ao fim da deslocação da Lua, sendo possível assistir ao mesmo sem qualquer equipamento especial. O chamado eclipse total deverá durar uma hora e 43 minutos.

Em Lisboa os primeiros 16 minutos não vão ser observáveis, já que a Lua estará ainda abaixo do horizonte, explica o Observatório de Lisboa. Assim, a fase de totalidade será visível durante 1h27 min, desde o nascimento da Lua até ao momento em que começa a sair da umbra.
Também pode escolher um local sossegado, sem a saturação de luz das grandes cidades, e sentar-se a olhar o céu. Para o fenómeno ser observável, o céu tem de estar limpo e a linha de horizonte, a nascente, desimpedida. O Observatório de Lisboa tem recomendações mais detalhadas: para conseguir ver o eclipse desde o nascimento da Lua, é necessário estar num local onde seja possível ver o horizonte (sem prédios, árvores ou colinas à frente), no azimute 115º (contado de Norte para Este).

E é melhor aproveitar, até porque um fenómeno com esta duração não voltará a acontecer até 2100. Se não conseguir mesmo ver "ao vivo" há vários sites que fazem a transmissão online, em direto, como o Observatório de Greenwich.A longa duração do eclipse deve-se ao facto da Lua passar perante a parte central da sombra da Terra, mas também por estar encontra-se no apogeu, a 406 mil quilómetros da Terra. Estando no ponto mais longe da sua órbita tem uma velocidade menor.

No eclipse anterior, que durou uma hora e 16 minutos, o satélite percorreu a zona a sul da sombra do planeta, e o próximo fenómeno, previsto para janeiro do próximo ano, terá uma duração de cerca de uma hora, pela passagem a norte da mesma área.

O eclipse será igualmente especial por coincidir com a chamada “Lua de Sangue”, devido às cores vermelhas manifestadas pelo satélite. Esta acontece quando o ponto orbital da Lua se encontra mais próximo da Terra e os raios solares são refletidos pela atmosfera terrestre na superfície lunar.

Conte ainda com a possibilidade e observar Marte mais brilhante do que é habitual. O planeta vermelho vai estar alinhado em linha reta com o Sol e a Terra, o que acontece a cada dois anos, um mês e 18 dias, como explica o OAL.

Hoje Marte estará à distância mínima da Terra, na maior aproximação entre os dois planetas dos últimos 15 anos.

Nota da Redação: A notícia foi atualizada com mais informação. Última atualização 8h38.


----------



## Orion (27 Jul 2018 às 15:54)




----------



## david 6 (27 Jul 2018 às 21:35)

está vermelhinha


----------



## dahon (27 Jul 2018 às 22:07)

david 6 disse:


> está vermelhinha



Também está bem visível Marte logo abaixo para a direita.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jul 2018 às 22:14)

Neste momento, com Marte mais abaixo à direita.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Jul 2018 às 22:51)

Já está assim:


----------



## João Pedro (27 Jul 2018 às 23:01)

Já está a acabar... agora só em 2100


----------



## remember (27 Jul 2018 às 23:18)

Quase a terminar, Marte ultimamente tem estado mais brilhante e avermelhado sendo facilmente identificado no céu nocturno.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Jul 2018 às 01:28)

Deixo então o meu contributo. Quando tiver mais tempo publico as restantes: 



Eclipse lunar 27/07/2018 #bloodmoon #lunareclipse by tiago_lco, no Flickr


----------



## jorgeanimal (28 Jul 2018 às 08:05)

remember disse:


> Quase a terminar, Marte ultimamente tem estado mais brilhante e avermelhado sendo facilmente identificado no céu nocturno.


Estamos praticamente o mais perto possível


----------



## RStorm (28 Jul 2018 às 09:23)

Bom dia

Belas fotografias pessoal, parabéns a todos 
Eu infelizmente não tenho maquina fotográfica, portanto não pude registar o momento, mas dirigi-me até ao polo ambiental do Sitio das Hortas em Alcochete, onde se juntaram cerca de 20 pessoas para assistir ao fenómeno.


----------



## guimeixen (28 Jul 2018 às 11:49)

Deixo também algumas:




Lunar eclipse by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lunar eclipse and Mars by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lunar eclipse by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jul 2018 às 12:53)




----------



## Pek (28 Jul 2018 às 14:23)

Minha contribuição, uma imagem da fase de conclusão do eclipse:


----------



## srr (28 Jul 2018 às 15:20)

A Lua Vista de Abrantes :


----------



## ecobcg (28 Jul 2018 às 18:54)

Um pequeno excerto da evolução da "Lua Vermelha" de ontem!


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Jul 2018 às 20:25)

Deixo então a minha primeira montagem de um eclipse. 



Lunar Eclipse Phases 27/07/2018 #bloodmoon #lunareclipse by tiago_lco, no Flickr
E uma foto da Lua com Marte:



Lunar eclipse 27/07/2018 #bloodmoon #lunareclipse by tiago_lco, no Flickr
Todas as fotos foram tiradas na Bobadela, Loures.


----------



## remember (28 Jul 2018 às 23:36)

jorgeanimal disse:


> Estamos praticamente o mais perto possível



Faltou-me mencionar isso  Obrigado!


----------



## remember (28 Jul 2018 às 23:38)

Pek disse:


> Minha contribuição, uma imagem da fase de conclusão do eclipse:



Magnifica mais uma vez!! Obrigado


----------



## MSantos (29 Jul 2018 às 00:09)

João Pedro disse:


> Já está a acabar... agora só em 2100



Não será preciso esperar tanto! 

Em Janeiro de 2019 (dia 21) será o próximo eclipse lunar total visível desde Portugal. No entanto só daqui a 100 anos teremos outro tão longo como este!


----------



## João Pedro (29 Jul 2018 às 11:07)

MSantos disse:


> Não será preciso esperar tanto!
> 
> Em Janeiro de 2019 (dia 21) será o próximo eclipse lunar total visível desde Portugal. No entanto só daqui a 100 anos teremos outro tão longo como este!


Eu sei!  Estava na tanga...


----------



## rokleon (1 Ago 2018 às 23:35)




----------



## Ana Isabel (3 Ago 2018 às 01:20)

Pek disse:


> Minha contribuição, uma imagem da fase de conclusão do eclipse:



Foi tirada com a Nikon P900? Se sim, foi com 2000 mm óptico ou com alcance digital adicional..?


----------



## Pek (7 Ago 2018 às 19:35)

remember disse:


> Magnifica mais uma vez!! Obrigado



Obrigado!



Ana Isabel disse:


> Foi tirada com a Nikon P900? Se sim, foi com 2000 mm óptico ou com alcance digital adicional..?



Isso é  Foi com zoom óptico. Neste tópico tenho mais alguns exemplos com óptico:

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/astronomia-e-ciencias-espaciais-2018.9634/pagina-2#post-676008


E esta já é com a primeira parte do digital:

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/astronomia-e-ciencias-espaciais-2018.9634/pagina-2#post-676093


----------



## Ana Isabel (7 Ago 2018 às 21:43)

Pek disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obrigada  gostei muito de poder ver as outras fotos
Ando ainda a pensar se compre ou não a P1000... mas como não comprei a P900 talvez desta vez ñ resista...


----------



## Pek (8 Ago 2018 às 17:33)

Ana Isabel disse:


> Obrigada  gostei muito de poder ver as outras fotos
> Ando ainda a pensar se compre ou não a P1000... mas como não comprei a P900 talvez desta vez ñ resista...





É brutal. 125x (24-3000 mm óptico) e até 6000 mm em digital.








Isso sim, cerca de 1000 euros...


----------



## Ana Isabel (9 Ago 2018 às 02:13)

Pek disse:


> É brutal. 125x (24-3000 mm óptico) e até 6000 mm em digital.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na realidade não são apenas 6000mm em digital.... são 12000mm... se bem que eu não iria além dos 3000mm  os 6000mm são o que eles chamam de tecnologia Dynamic Fine Zoom4 e os 12000mm não sei que nome dão mas é apenas zoom com ainda muito mais ruído, acho...
Esta camera tem duas novidades que a P900 não tinha e que na altura não comprei e essas foram algumas das razões... a ausência de se poder colocar um para-sol e de não se poder fotografar em raw... A P1000 já permite o para-sol e raw...finalmente

https://www.nikon.pt/pt_PT/product/digital-cameras/coolpix/coolpix-p1000
Até 4x (ângulo de visão equivalente ao de uma objetiva de 12 000 mm aproximadamente no formato de 35 mm [135] etc... 

E penso que sim... li que custará 1000 dolares, mas cá em Portugal é muito provável que ultrapasse um pouco os 1000 euros...


----------



## Pek (9 Ago 2018 às 04:06)

Ana Isabel disse:


> Na realidade não são apenas 6000mm em digital.... são 12000mm... se bem que eu não iria além dos 3000mm  os 6000mm são o que eles chamam de tecnologia Dynamic Fine Zoom4 e os 12000mm não sei que nome dão mas é apenas zoom com ainda muito mais ruído, acho...
> Esta camera tem duas novidades que a P900 não tinha e que na altura não comprei e essas foram algumas das razões... a ausência de se poder colocar um para-sol e de não se poder fotografar em raw... A P1000 já permite o para-sol e raw...finalmente
> 
> https://www.nikon.pt/pt_PT/product/digital-cameras/coolpix/coolpix-p1000
> ...



Sim, isso é, com o de 6000 mm em digital estava-me referindo ao Dynamic Fine Zoom, que eu não tinha especificado na mensagem anterior. A ideia do sistema digital é semelhante ao da P900; nesta temos um óptico 83x (2000 mm),  um primeiro segmento digital até 166x (4000 mm. É a parte do Dynamic Fine Zoom) e um segundo até 332x (8000 mm). Eu nunca uso a segunda seção porque causa muito ruido (apenas para observação de animais. Faz parte do meu trabalho ), embora o primeiro oferece uma qualidade decente pelo menos no trecho inicial. Não obstante, é totalmente preferível fotografar em óptico. No visor da câmera aparecem diferenciadas com cores essas seções, e o último trecho muda de verde-azul para laranja em uma indicação clara de que muito bom não é 

Outra melhoria é a possibilidade de fazer vídeos em 4K, embora eu, por enquanto, estou muito satisfeito com o Full HD da P900 

Quanto ao ponto fraco da P900 destacaria a perda de qualidade fotográfica com pouca luz (suponho que isso vai melhorar com a P1000), e alguma outra coisinha, mas não quero estender-me que "estamos em _offtopic_". Em geral e como conclusão, uma compra altamente recomendável, e para o trabalho biológico a melhor opção qualidade-preço do mercado na minha opinião.

P.S.: Se tens o dinheiro e o desejo não duvides. Agora estou fazendo de diabinho do ombro


----------



## WHORTAS (9 Ago 2018 às 07:23)

P900


----------



## Pek (9 Ago 2018 às 12:01)

WHORTAS disse:


> P900



Postei neste tópico uma captura muito semelhante à primeira:

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/astronomia-e-ciencias-espaciais-2018.9634/pagina-3#post-676875

Podemos formar o clube das Nikon Coolpix


----------



## Ana Isabel (9 Ago 2018 às 19:49)

Pek disse:


> Sim, isso é, com o de 6000 mm em digital estava-me referindo ao Dynamic Fine Zoom, que eu não tinha especificado na mensagem anterior. A ideia do sistema digital é semelhante ao da P900; nesta temos um óptico 83x (2000 mm),  um primeiro segmento digital até 166x (4000 mm. É a parte do Dynamic Fine Zoom) e um segundo até 332x (8000 mm). Eu nunca uso a segunda seção porque causa muito ruido (apenas para observação de animais. Faz parte do meu trabalho ), embora o primeiro oferece uma qualidade decente pelo menos no trecho inicial. Não obstante, é totalmente preferível fotografar em óptico. No visor da câmera aparecem diferenciadas com cores essas seções, e o último trecho muda de verde-azul para laranja em uma indicação clara de que muito bom não é
> 
> Outra melhoria é a possibilidade de fazer vídeos em 4K, embora eu, por enquanto, estou muito satisfeito com o Full HD da P900
> 
> ...



Sim, tem todas essas características e mais algumas... talvez seja a minha prenda de Natal  mas ñ quero estar off topic... 
Obrigada, Pek


----------



## Ana Isabel (9 Ago 2018 às 19:54)

Pek disse:


> Postei neste tópico uma captura muito semelhante à primeira:
> 
> https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/astronomia-e-ciencias-espaciais-2018.9634/pagina-3#post-676875
> 
> Podemos formar o clube das Nikon Coolpix


Lol... Quando tiver a minha P1000 junto me ao clube então...


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 19:32)

*Domingo à noite, olhe para o céu. O que verá são as lágrimas de S. Lourenço*
10.08.2018 às 13h38





As lágrimas de S. Lourenço no ano passado em Espanha

CESAR MANSO/ GETTY IMAGES

*A chuva de meteoros que todos os anos acontece no mês de agosto atinge o pico na noite de domingo para segunda-feira*



MARTA GONÇALVES

Longe da linguagem científica, chamam-lhes as Lágrimas de S. Lourenço. Entre os peritos no assunto, é a chuva de meteoros Perseidas. Pode chamar ao fenómenoo que quiser mas se o quer ver, aponte a data: noite de domingo (12 de agosto) para segunda-feira. Em Portugal, este espetáculo noturno será visível sobretudo depois das 23h.

Há cerca de uma semana que vem aumentando o número de estrelas cadentes no céu – experimente olhar já esta noite, por exemplo. A cada noite que passa, mais pontos cintilantes deixam o seu rasto no firmamento mas só dia 12 o fenómeno atinge o seu pico máximo. O Observatório Astronómico de Lisboa estima que possam ser vistos cerca de 120 meteoros por hora. Depois, na semana seguinte, o número de estrelas vai reduzindo gradualmente até o fenómeno terminar.

“Até se perceber ao certo o que era, despertava muito interesse. Agora, o que interessa à maioria das pessoas é o fenómeno luminoso, o espetáculo da chuva de meteoros. Cientificamente, o que interessa mais é quando um cai e é possível analisá-lo”, disse ao Expresso Rui Agostinho, do ObservatórioAstronómico de Lisboa. E a melhor forma de ver o espetáculo é em lugares pouco iluminados. “Em geral, as estrelas cadentes são de fraco brilho. As luzes de uma cidade ofuscam o brilho das estrelas”, o que torna muito mais difícil observar o fenómeno. Quanto mais escuro o céu, melhor.

Esta chuva de meteoros é popularmente chamada de Lágrimas de S. Lourenço, em jeito de homenagem a S. Lourenço, o santo festejado a 10 de agosto. E como o fenómeno acontece todos os anos mais ou menos por estes dias, o nome pegou. “Há registos deste enxame de estrelas, desde os séc. VIII, IX e X”, mas só em 1835 foi possível provar que era uma chuva regular.

Se este ano não conseguir vê-las, não desanime. Poderá sempre tentar no próximo ou no outro a seguir...
https://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/...era-sao-as-lagrimas-de-S.-Lourenco#gs.S62pvGs


----------



## jcandeias (11 Ago 2018 às 16:09)

Olá.
Este é o meu primeiro post.
Ontem o planeta Marte estava tão brilhante que (com preguiça de arrastar um telescópio para o terraço) observei com uns binóculos russos de 20x60. Impressionante! Quase se adivinhava a calote polar! Parecia que estava a olhar para Júpiter em termos de ângulo!
Hoje tenho andado pela net e estou admirado de quase não haver comentários, fotos ou referências de monta sobre o tema.
Aliás, este e outro forum são os únicos dois sítios onde os posts estão minimamente actualizados!
Estranho! O meu tempo não chega para grande dedicação a esta minha paixão, mas estava á espera de encontrar mais...


----------



## fhff (12 Ago 2018 às 23:45)

@jcandeias: Bem-vindo. 
Por acaso já me tenho interrogado sobre o mesmo. Não há nenhum forum nacional dedicado à astronomia? Antigamente ainda havia um ou outro.
Também tenho uma paixão por esta ciência e infelizmente, como o jcandeias, não tenho tido muito tempo para fazer observações e de pôr o telescópio na rua.
Hoje, perseidas nem vê-las....em Sintra o dia esteve sempre nublado e assim continua.....treta!
Para os felizardos de céus limpos desejo boas observações!


----------



## jcandeias (13 Ago 2018 às 11:21)

fhff disse:


> @jcandeias: Bem-vindo.
> Por acaso já me tenho interrogado sobre o mesmo. Não há nenhum forum nacional dedicado à astronomia? Antigamente ainda havia um ou outro.
> Também tenho uma paixão por esta ciência e infelizmente, como o jcandeias, não tenho tido muito tempo para fazer observações e de pôr o telescópio na rua.
> Hoje, perseidas nem vê-las....em Sintra o dia esteve sempre nublado e assim continua.....treta!
> Para os felizardos de céus limpos desejo boas observações!



Obrigado.
Em boa verdade interesso-me mais por aparelhos de astronomia que por astronomia propriamente dita.
Em tempos fabriquei algumas ópticas de alta precisão à mão (pois os telescópios comerciais não prestam ou custam uma fortuna) e dediquei-me a coleccionar tudo o que a esse mundo diz respeito. Tenho alguns bons "brinquedos" e, de vez em quando gosto de bisbilhotar o que se passa lá por cima. Fiquei surpreso pela máquina fotográfica de que aqui se tem falado. Pensei que só com um pequeno telescópio se conseguiriam fotos daquelas. Parabéns aos possuidores (vou tentar resistir a possuir uma, mas duvido que consiga. Qualquer dia tenho que ir para a rua para conseguir meter mais ópticas em casa).

Neste momento Marte faz tremelicar aquele "bichinho" que muitos temos pela astronomia.
As únicas observações que fiz de Marte até hoje pouco mais me mostraram que a calote de gelos e as zonas mais escuras, mas neste momento deve dar para ver detalhes fabulosos.

Se o Pek não se importasse, gostava de ver o que a máquina permite fotografar,  em zoom óptico, de Marte.

Quanto à falta de foruns sobre astronomia é pena, mas está nas mãos de alguns mais interessados que por aqui andam manter este, que, para já, promete.
Bom dia a todos.


----------



## fhff (13 Ago 2018 às 17:10)

O único problema, para mim, da máquina fotográfica aqui falada é o tamanho do sensor. Já tive uma superzoom Fuji (a minha só fazia 720 mm com óptico e mais uns pózinhos com crops digitais) e faziam-se fotos muito boas da Lua. O problema é qua para fotografia "normal" a máquina tem um comportamento pobre com pouca luz. Pelos 1.000 EUR já se arranjam muitos telescópios.
Para quem não é muito exigente na restante fotografia ou para quem uma superzoom seja essencial para grandes focais (pássaros, etc.) é uma boa opção. 
Não acredito que consiga captar alguns detalhes de Marte, até porque precisará de exposições maiores, e Marte não tema luminosidade duma Lua quase cheia, e o sensor é muito pequeno. No entanto, seria um desafio interessante para o @Pek.....


----------



## jcandeias (13 Ago 2018 às 19:55)

fhff disse:


> O único problema, para mim, da máquina fotográfica aqui falada é o tamanho do sensor. Já tive uma superzoom Fuji (a minha só fazia 720 mm com óptico e mais uns pózinhos com crops digitais) e faziam-se fotos muito boas da Lua. O problema é qua para fotografia "normal" a máquina tem um comportamento pobre com pouca luz. Pelos 1.000 EUR já se arranjam muitos telescópios.
> Para quem não é muito exigente na restante fotografia ou para quem uma superzoom seja essencial para grandes focais (pássaros, etc.) é uma boa opção.
> Não acredito que consiga captar alguns detalhes de Marte, até porque precisará de exposições maiores, e Marte não tema luminosidade duma Lua quase cheia, e o sensor é muito pequeno. No entanto, seria um desafio interessante para o @Pek.....


Fiquei com a ideia de que se tratava de uma todo o terreno. A correcção cromática parece muito boa. 
Se me perdoam fugir ao tema do forum por um momento, também gostaria de uma opinião do comportamento em ambiente diurno exterior na captação de vídeo.
Captar vida selvagem também é muito interessante, atendendo a que é um pouco complicado andar com um telescópio ás costas.


----------



## Mr. Neves (14 Ago 2018 às 03:06)

Aqui vão duas humildes amostras das perseidas 2018:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (15 Ago 2018 às 00:03)

Há sensivelmente 1h, pelas 23:04, observei um enorme meteoro! Visto desde Manta Rota para Sul/Sudoeste, a _estrela cadente _era bem larga e brilhante, durou uns 3 segundos e no final deteriorou-se em vários fragmentos. Era tão brilhante, que chegou a apresentar tons de azul! 

Na madrugada de 12 para 13 ainda estive na praia a (tentar) fotografar algumas estrelas cadentes, mas praticamente sem sucesso. Se tivesse fotografado esta que vi hoje, teria sido fantástico  Mas só de ter tido a oportunidade de a ver, já fico muito contente. Definitivamente a maior que já vi em toda a minha vida (e vejo dezenas de meteoros todos os anos).


----------



## guimeixen (15 Ago 2018 às 09:55)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Há sensivelmente 1h, pelas 23:04, observei um enorme meteoro! Visto desde Manta Rota para Sul/Sudoeste, a _estrela cadente _era bem larga e brilhante, durou uns 3 segundos e no final deteriorou-se em vários fragmentos. Era tão brilhante, que chegou a apresentar tons de azul!
> 
> Na madrugada de 12 para 13 ainda estive na praia a (tentar) fotografar algumas estrelas cadentes, mas praticamente sem sucesso. Se tivesse fotografado esta que vi hoje, teria sido fantástico  Mas só de ter tido a oportunidade de a ver, já fico muito contente. Definitivamente a maior que já vi em toda a minha vida (e vejo dezenas de meteoros todos os anos).



À dois anos, no dia 3 de Agosto, também vi um com uma cor azul. Estava a fotografar a passagem da ISS a partir do Bom Jesus com um exposição de 30 segundos e durante esse tempo começei a ver uma luz azul bastante brilhante perto de onde estava a passar a ISS. Uma pergunta, a que se deve a cor azul?




Space Station and a meteor by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## rokleon (15 Ago 2018 às 11:09)

guimeixen disse:


> À dois anos, no dia 3 de Agosto, também vi um com uma cor azul. Estava a fotografar a passagem da ISS a partir do Bom Jesus com um exposição de 30 segundos e durante esse tempo começei a ver uma luz azul bastante brilhante perto de onde estava a passar a ISS. Uma pergunta, a que se deve a cor azul?







De: https://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/why-do-meteors-glow-in-vibrant-colors/70000178



> Vivid colors are more often reported by fireball observers because the brightness is great enough to fall well within the range of human color vision. These must be treated with some caution, however, because of well-known effects associated with the persistence of vision. Reported colors range across the spectrum, from red to bright blue, and (rarely) violet. The dominant composition of a meteoroid can play an important part in the observed colors of a fireball, with certain elements displaying signature colors when vaporized. For example, sodium produces a bright yellow color, nickel shows as green, and magnesium as blue-white. The velocity of the meteor also plays an important role, since a higher level of kinetic energy will intensify certain colors compared to others. Among fainter objects, it seems to be reported that slow meteors are red or orange, while fast meteors frequently have a blue color, but for fireballs the situation seems more complex than that, but perhaps only because of the curiosities of color vision as mentioned above.


De: https://www.amsmeteors.org/fireballs/faqf/


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Ago 2018 às 13:51)

*NASA descobre gelo à superfície da Lua*
21 AGO 2018 · CIÊNCIACOMENTAR


Cientistas descobriram gelo nos polos norte e sul da Lua. Esta é uma grande descoberta que pode mudar completamente a forma com encaramos as viagens espaciais dado que, existe na Lua uma fonte de água que deverá permitir estadias mais longas.

Esta é a primeira vez que água no estado sólido foi descoberta à superfície da lua.
...
https://pplware.sapo.pt/ciencia/nasa-descobre-gelo-superficie-lua/


----------



## rokleon (25 Set 2018 às 21:26)




----------



## rokleon (29 Set 2018 às 08:02)

*Our Sun: Two Wavelengths, Two Different Images*






Dois comp.de onda na gama dos UV, mais especificamente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2018 às 16:40)




----------



## Cesar (21 Out 2018 às 19:56)

É pena estar nublado e a lua já estar  perto da fase da lua cheia.


----------



## Toby (3 Nov 2018 às 07:23)

Bom dia,

Para os que sabem ler o francês: dois excelentes livros sobre astrofoto:






http://www.astronomiesolaire.com/apercu.php





http://www.photographierlalune.com/sommaire.php

As despesas de envio são ligeiramente caras, mas talvez compartilhar à vários


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Nov 2018 às 19:44)

Acabei de ver uma _estrela cadente_ desde o Campo Grande, virado para Norte. Só vi o final do percurso, onde o meteoro se desintegrou. Era bastante brilhante, daí ter atraído o meu olhar. Eram 19:38.


----------



## Toby (22 Nov 2018 às 20:32)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Acabei de ver uma _estrela cadente_ desde o Campo Grande, virado para Norte. Só vi o final do percurso, onde o meteoro se desintegrou. Era bastante brilhante, daí ter atraído o meu olhar. Eram 19:38.



Boa noite,

Pode assinalar a vossa observação: http://fireballs.imo.net/members/imo/report_intro


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Nov 2018 às 21:07)

Toby disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Pode assinalar a vossa observação: http://fireballs.imo.net/members/imo/report_intro



Já dei o meu report, embora tenha sido difícil pois vi o meteoro mesmo no final do trajecto.

No twitter encontrei relatos do Montijo e até de Vila Nova de Famalicão!


----------



## Toby (23 Nov 2018 às 11:41)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Já dei o meu report, embora tenha sido difícil pois vi o meteoro mesmo no final do trajecto.
> 
> No twitter encontrei relatos do Montijo e até de Vila Nova de Famalicão!




http://fireballs.imo.net/imo_view/event/2018/5164
http://fireballs.imo.net/members/imo_view/report/155473

É necessário incentivar os report, tem-se isto então:


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Nov 2018 às 20:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2018 às 20:52)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Nov 2018 às 19:11)

Dentro de aproximadamente 50 minutos, a aterragem da sonda da NASA em Marte.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2018 às 19:57)




----------



## Toby (26 Nov 2018 às 20:21)

Humor:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Nov 2018 às 09:38)

Na madrugada de hoje passou uma grande fireball pela Hungria.


----------



## Toby (29 Nov 2018 às 18:22)

http://fireballs.imo.net/members/im...8-11-30+13:17:18&event=&event_id=&event_year=

Espero único a câmara FRIPON (Graves) tomado ao video.
Boa noite


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Nov 2018 às 18:45)




----------



## Toby (6 Dez 2018 às 20:59)

Boa noite,

NGC206 (https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/NGC_206)
Nikon D810A -Takahasi FSQ85 reducteur 0.73 - AP Mach One sem autoguidage
4000ISO
120 imagens de 30sec 
Dark+Flat
Empilage: PixInsight
Correção colorimétrica: PS CC


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2018 às 20:08)




----------



## Toby (19 Dez 2018 às 08:18)

Revista Astronomia de Amadores No. 55  APAA
Janeiro a Dezembro de 2019

Um Destino (Ainda) Pouco Conhecido Para Observar a “Aurora Boreal” -  Vitor Quinta
Sky-Watcher Solarquest Mount - Pedro Ré
Pst Stage 2 Modification - Pedro Ré
Clavé Eyepieces - Pedro Ré
PMN - Portuguese Meteor Network: Sua Fundação e Atividade Recente - Carlos Saraiva
Fotografia da capa: Aurora em Kola (Vitali Istomin)


PDF: http://apaa.co.pt/Rev55/RevistaAA55_FINAL_FINAL.pdf
FLASH: http://data.axmag.com/data/201812/20181217/U42950_F491877/HTML5/index.html


----------



## Toby (3 Jan 2019 às 11:03)

Chang'E-4:


----------



## Bruna Silva (29 Nov 2021 às 21:23)

Boa Noite, gostava de comprar um telescópio, uma vez que sou uma amante de astrologia. Deste mogo, gostaria de saber qual o melhor telescópio para esta fase inicial tendo em conta que tenho um valor máximo inicial até 150euros. Gostaria de saber qual é o melhor telescópio, o Celestron AC 70/900 Astromaster ou o Bresser AC 70/900 Sirius AZ1 ? Parecem-me semelhantes. Gostava de um telescópio que me permitisse ver a Lua com qualidade, os aneis de saturno e as luas de Jupiter. Agradeço as vossas opiniões. Obrigada


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Nov 2021 às 22:03)

Bruna Silva disse:


> Boa Noite, gostava de comprar um telescópio, uma vez que sou uma amante de astrologia. Deste mogo, gostaria de saber qual o melhor telescópio para esta fase inicial tendo em conta que tenho um valor máximo inicial até 150euros. Gostaria de saber qual é o melhor telescópio, o Celestron AC 70/900 Astromaster ou o Bresser AC 70/900 Sirius AZ1 ? Parecem-me semelhantes. Gostava de um telescópio que me permitisse ver a Lua com qualidade, os aneis de saturno e as luas de Jupiter. Agradeço as vossas opiniões. Obrigada


2021!


----------

